# Dry Ice hash better than bubble bag traditional?



## aeviaanah (Aug 28, 2011)

Been using bubble bags with water and ice to make my hash, i get pretty good quality stuff. Was wonderin if the dry ice would make a higher quality grade hash. Thanks...


----------



## allSmilez (Aug 28, 2011)

If you did that you'd just freeze the leaves, and then they'd break off in to minute particles and mix in with the trichomes. That's the point of water and ice, leaves don't freeze and the trichs break off, therefore separating the two.


----------



## kbo ca (Aug 29, 2011)

dry ice hash comes out quite nice. It is similar to the look and texture of dry sieve hash or kief. I think i like my bubble better. all smilez i doubt you have ever made dry ice hash after reading your post.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 29, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> dry ice hash comes out quite nice. It is similar to the look and texture of dry sieve hash or kief. I think i like my bubble better. all smilez i doubt you have ever made dry ice hash after reading your post.


 thanks for the reply...so you like the dry ice method better than water and ice?


----------



## kbo ca (Aug 30, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks for the reply...so you like the dry ice method better than water and ice?


no, i like water extraction better. Although you get a fuller flavor from the dry ice. For my own reasons i like bubble hash a little bit better. Both are quite enjoyable


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 30, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> no, i like water extraction better. Although you get a fuller flavor from the dry ice. For my own reasons i like bubble hash a little bit better. Both are quite enjoyable


 thanks for gettin back....i appreciate the response. take care


----------



## hobby79 (Sep 15, 2011)

So here is the plain and simple pro vs con of each that I have found

Water method

Pro: 
-very nice hash flavor, more like the stuff I have seen before
-very good quality
-more resins etc like tar
-different grades of hash all in one go

Cons:
-unless you are super skilled ninja this method makes a freakin mess. and leaf water does not comeout of the carpet
-drying time
-lots of work/ two people can take half a day

Dry ice
Pro: 
-very very very easy shake and bake
-no freakin wet mess to spill on the carpet
-quick
-higher yield (depends on the screen I used 90 then 120 and got more than with all my bags.

Cons
-depending on bag not as concentrated
- can get plant matter (if you shake way too long)
-dry ice can be hard to get (in US most grocery stores have it lol)
-hash more like kief 

Overall opinion/winner

dry ice its easier faster cleaner and really not that much a difference in grade...plus its dry so you can really smoke it as soon as you are done. ALSO its easier to bake with....I made some dry ice brownies off some trim and thought i was on acid. I was ruined for a good 8 hours

smoke, peace, happiness


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

hobby79 said:


> So here is the plain and simple pro vs con of each that I have found
> 
> Water method
> 
> ...


 Nice writeup man...+rep. I recently tried the dry ice method and i have to agree with everything you are saying. It seems the bubble bags let through more turpenes (flavors). Is this what your experience suggests?


----------



## glann (Mar 19, 2012)

Can you press the hash powder that comes out using Dry ice method?


----------



## gioua (Mar 20, 2012)

glann said:


> Can you press the hash powder that comes out using Dry ice method?



yeah it comes out kinda wet esp with dry ice.. but once you allow it to set out for a bit or press as it's wet... I have notice I can use my wifes nylons after putting the weed in a mason jar a frezzing the weed it just crumbles apart.


----------



## pushu (Mar 20, 2012)

I have never seen dry ice for sale anywhere but then I have never really looked for it. I don't think it is sold in grocery stores in my area
where would one find dry ice for sale?


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Mar 20, 2012)

CO2 gas is frozen at 109.3 degrees below zero and then it sublimates... it does not turn back to a liquid. The 'moist' factor that some may notice is actually the difference in temp between the now super cold screened kief and surrounding air tempertaure. This may cause a tiny bit of condensation on the kief but nothing major. Perfectly dry and ready to go in less than an hour in most cases. Not the case with bubble ice water methods. I just did a post on this yesterday as well, had some trim stinking up the freezer so had to get it out of there. Remember though, that heated and pressed kief is hash and that's a mfg product and the amounts you are allowed are still governed by CO amendment 20 (if from CO). Still- 2oz. of kief (or hash) is a boatload!

https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/514170-always-always-save-your-trim.html#post7170278


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 20, 2012)

pushu said:


> I have never seen dry ice for sale anywhere but then I have never really looked for it. I don't think it is sold in grocery stores in my area
> where would one find dry ice for sale?


around here, Publix stores carry dry ice. The place that refills my co2 tanks also make dry ice to order.


----------



## snew (Mar 20, 2012)

I find dry ice in grocery stores too. You may find them at a fishing supply place, party supplies would be good. If your younger they may want ID in some states. Kids are making little bombs that have hurt a few people, its posted where I live.

I use dry ice most of the time just because its easier than bubble. And it is dry I use mine right away if I need to.

A few key points. Don't use more than 3-4 oz in a 5 gallon bag. You don't have water pushing the trics through. With more the it gets bunched up and the trichomes will all be mixed in the leaves (been there done that).
Use 1 larger micron size. I like the 160. As you shake trichomes will fall off. The longer you shake, the harder you shake, the more leaf matter you will get in the hash. So;
Start by shaking very gently,
Keep the bag close to the glass ( it spreads more than you think)
Start in one corner of the glass and work your way gently over the glass.
After you went over the glass once, scrape glass and look to see if the color is consistent
If your gentle you may be able to do this 3-5 times before you start seeing even a hint of green.
You will continue to see more green as you go along.
It will be light and fluffy and smells great. You can crank a small batch out at a moments notice.

If I had a machine I would do bubble but I don't have the back to do it by had or with a drill slow enough and long enough. So this will do for now.

Good Luck


----------



## jonnynobody (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a dry ice hash lover for all the reasons mentioned above but I have seen some wet bubble hash that looked more like blackish brown type of tar and that's something you definitely don't get with DIH method. 

For those of you that have done both methods with the same strain, which method produced the more potent stuff? I do understand the wet method has multiple grades but the same can be accomplished with DIH method utilizing smaller micron bags and shaking for less time. BTW, I think most wal-marts and meijers sell dry ice in these little bins next to the big ice cube freezers in the front of the stores. It's about $10 for a chunk which I think was 3 o 4 lbs and it turned out to be way more than I needed but they only sell it in one size here.


----------



## sonofdust (Aug 23, 2012)

snew said:


> I find dry ice in grocery stores too. You may find them at a fishing supply place, party supplies would be good. If your younger they may want ID in some states. Kids are making little bombs that have hurt a few people, its posted where I live.
> 
> I use dry ice most of the time just because its easier than bubble. And it is dry I use mine right away if I need to.
> 
> ...


Snew:
I also have a bad back but, I love my hash. I've been useing an old floor modle drill press I picked up at a yard sale for $25.00 and a paddle pit used for mixing dry wall plaster at home depot for like $9.00. set it up turn it on and 15 minutes later, start pilling bags. I made a plaster disc. 16"x 2" thick to pull the mosture outta the hash quicker. A sheet of onion skin paper over the plaster so's not to get the plaster onto the hash. works for me and my back.. 
sod.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't get why everyone does the dry ice over a piece of glass.... wouldn't it be easier to just shake the kief into a black bucket instead of the shit going everywhere? Or is there some practical reason I am missing?


----------



## Deehok (Sep 13, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I don't get why everyone does the dry ice over a piece of glass.... wouldn't it be easier to just shake the kief into a black bucket instead of the shit going everywhere? Or is there some practical reason I am missing?


Easier sure but probably more of a pain in the ass to get all your precious kief from the bottom of a bucket then to just scrap it off a table. We have a massive wood table I use when I do my dry ice shit. 

My only issue is I'm not getting near the amounts you see the guys in the videos getting when they do theirs. I mean its dumping out everywhere for them and I have to work it to get just a bit and then I get plant material here and there. Any advice on that one?


----------



## jemstone (Mar 11, 2013)

Deehok said:


> Easier sure but probably more of a pain in the ass to get all your precious kief from the bottom of a bucket then to just scrap it off a table. We have a massive wood table I use when I do my dry ice shit.
> 
> My only issue is I'm not getting near the amounts you see the guys in the videos getting when they do theirs. I mean its dumping out everywhere for them and I have to work it to get just a bit and then I get plant material here and there. Any advice on that one?


kbz says to make sure to break up the dry ice first. I haven't done it yet though myself.


----------



## 2Kushed (Mar 11, 2013)

Dry ice makes the worst hash of all the methods. There are ways to improve the quality, but it takes time.


----------



## vanspronsenjohn (Apr 3, 2013)

I am confused.. Everyone is saying it takes forever to dry bubble hash... but anytime I make bubble hash, I use the fabric they gave me to fold it and press the moisture out. I put a piece of Bounty (the BEST papertowel in the world, hands down..) underneath it sometimes, and it is ready to smoke in less than 10 minutes most of the time....

Am I doing something I shouldn't? I'm not losing any hash... trust me, I make sure. Am I losing potency or anything? Or is my method fine and people just don't know it?


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 4, 2013)

vanspronsenjohn said:


> I am confused.. Everyone is saying it takes forever to dry bubble hash... but anytime I make bubble hash, I use the fabric they gave me to fold it and press the moisture out. I put a piece of Bounty (the BEST papertowel in the world, hands down..) underneath it sometimes, and it is ready to smoke in less than 10 minutes most of the time....
> 
> Am I doing something I shouldn't? I'm not losing any hash... trust me, I make sure. Am I losing potency or anything? Or is my method fine and people just don't know it?


Got a picture or a detailed description of your hash? How do you smoke your hash?


----------



## poplars (Apr 5, 2013)

vanspronsenjohn said:


> I am confused.. Everyone is saying it takes forever to dry bubble hash... but anytime I make bubble hash, I use the fabric they gave me to fold it and press the moisture out. I put a piece of Bounty (the BEST papertowel in the world, hands down..) underneath it sometimes, and it is ready to smoke in less than 10 minutes most of the time....
> 
> Am I doing something I shouldn't? I'm not losing any hash... trust me, I make sure. Am I losing potency or anything? Or is my method fine and people just don't know it?



you're not supposed to press the moisture out, you're supposed to put the pattie on top of the paper towel and let it 'wick' out of the pattie.

if you press it, you may get a lot of water out, but you also bust open trichome heads and permenantly bind the waxes with the water, thus creating a water bound hash and not superior quality.


to truly get high grade bubble hash, you must let the water wick out until you can shave it with a card or grate it with a microplane (chilled) , then you dry it as a powder. then you have a superior product.


I'm beginning to think that there is a lot more merit to dry ice than I once thought because of the presence of water soluble terpenes in most hash that I feel gets lost in the ice water method.


----------



## vanspronsenjohn (Apr 5, 2013)

Ahhhh! Nice... thanks man! Would I be safe to still leave the paper towel underneath to help soak up the moisture? I was noticing the watery taste a tiny bit in the hash even though I do flatten it and dry it to a powder. I didn't realize my pressing was doing that but now I do! I am actually making bubble right now while I am smoking dry ice, and I agree only because with my experience, dry ice has always had a more full flavor for me. Bubble just seems to be a better high sometimes.. depending on who made it and what strain it was from and so on... 

Thanks though! Appreciate the input!


----------



## vanspronsenjohn (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry... I know the quality is horrible, but it's the best I could do. It is a little green, but it's my first run through and I noticed a small tear in my work bag. Gotta get the needle and fishing line... be good to go for my next run soon hopefully... lol... I'll try to get a better picture. Can't make any guarantee's though!


----------



## Oldsmoky (Feb 15, 2020)

hobby79 said:


> So here is the plain and simple pro vs con of each that I have found
> 
> Water method
> 
> ...


Great post, New to the hash making experience, so I guess I'm going to give the dry ice method first I bought 3 bubble bags 190 Mic 90mic 45mic what bag should I try first? Thanks


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 16, 2020)

90 or 190, but really you want a 120, or 160 the 45 you have most heads are to big to pass through. I would do the 190 then put what comes out of that through the 90 and see, or just use the 90 but your returns may be limited if the heads are too big.


----------

